# Combined Driving photos



## CheyAut (Mar 23, 2009)

So two weekends ago I entered two equines in an HDT (2 day CDE). After dressage I was in first in Preliminary VSE with Chili AND in Training Single Pony with Harley! After all was said and done we ended up second (both equines). Not too shabby!






Hope you enjoy the photos!





Chili Dressage:











Chili Cones:
















Chili Marathon:




































Good job!


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 23, 2009)

Harley Dressage (and warm up before):































Craig's (hubby) view heading over to the cones course






Harley Cones:





















Until the prof photographer gets her photos up, no marathon photos with Harley since Craig had to ride on the back of the cart with me (and he's the one who took the photos)

Good job Harley!


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 23, 2009)

Congratulations! They both look great. How tall is Chili, he looks pretty big in the photos.

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 23, 2009)

Harley is beautiful and looks lovely under cart





But Chili is just awesome



He drives wonderfully and is just beautiful in these pictures! I love his collection and reach. I like the picture of him with the ribbon - Pretty boy! He reminds me of a friends CDE miniature.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 23, 2009)

Uw, deja vu! Chili reminds me SO MUCH of a bigger, faster version of Kody.






I really do love that guy and it's wonderful to finally see some new photos of him. Your turnout looks very polished and I like your new outfit. We've got to add some color to it for that four-wheel war wagon though!



I haven't seen pictures of your Fell in harness before and he's absolutely lovely. Nicely balanced, very upright and of course beautifully groomed.



I'd say both ribbons were well-deserved and congratulate you for your great dressage scores.

Thanks so much for sharing!! I've really needed a CDE fix and you just gave it to me.





Leia


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW I love your Fell!!! I love those ponies from the first time I saw one. You guys looks awesome. I also love your little Chili! Looks like you did very well for yourself with both of your guys. Congratulations!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for sharing. You all look great!!! Looks like you are having fun too.


----------



## jleonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pictures, they both look wonderful! Congratulations on your placings, it looks like you had a good time!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2009)

congratulations on a great day

and your horses are beautiful

looks like such fun

I love to drive but would like to try something like that one day


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 23, 2009)

THanks everyone! It was so much fun!

Chili is 35.5" (I'm only 5' hehe). Harley (in case anyone wonders) is 13h. I only had Harley for a month before this, and this was my 4th time driving him. I had been doing riding with him as well though, and he's done a couple CDEs with his previous owner, so I figured I'd give it a go, and he did so much better than I expected





Leia, thanks!



This was my first big one. I"ve only done ADTs before (but our ADTs aren't in arenas... they're like an HDT but in one day, and no or VERY short marathon with clumps of hazards, but informal dress). Now I know people use vet wrap on their carts for color, I think that is a wonderful idea and will for sure be doing that next time!



Can't wait until the prof photographer gets her photos up so I can see some of Harley in marathon!



Craig (my navigator) and I both wore blue camo helmet covers and shirts


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 24, 2009)

Harley is gorgeous! Chili looks like a little powerhouse! You must have lots of fun with these guys. Beautiful pictures. Love seeing everyones adventures.


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you! Yes, TONS of fun



Sure do love these guys!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pics; great go's--congratulations!

Love the bay Fell! Where did you find him? If I had the financial wherewithal, I'd love to have a Fell to drive/ride!

Margo


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 24, 2009)

looking great! I'm looking forward to doing CDE's at some time in the future - I'm betting Appy would love it, and I'll have to have somewhere to learn to drive my future pair, too!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 26, 2009)

You and your horses look GREAT! How cool that you can do all that with them.


----------



## keely2682 (Mar 26, 2009)

what type of cart is that?


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!





Which cart? Chili's is an Eazy Ryder. Harley's is a Pacific Carriage Dartmoor


----------



## JourneysEnd (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm with Margo, I would love to have a Fell. Do you ride him too ?

Vickie


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes definately




















Hubby is almost impossible to get on a horse, but I finally got him to mount up for a few moments... in my tiny saddle haha


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 29, 2009)

So--If I may ask---where did you find the Fell?

Margo


----------



## BannerBrat (Mar 29, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my goodness,




[/SIZE]

i loved your pictures so much!





Everything looks just great,

and I love Chili & Harley's names.





(as well as the horses themselves.



)


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 29, 2009)

Margo, I got him from a lady in Texas who was moving and couldn't take him. He had some ads on horse classified sites





Ashley, thanks! I can't take credit for their names, they came that way. But I LOVE saying "I'm going to go drive (or ride) my Harley" haha





JEssi


----------



## CheyAut (Mar 29, 2009)

The professional photos are up of Harley and Chili at the combined driving show! Although these are only dressage, I hope she got some in hazards and will post later??? I will have to ask because I REALLLLLLLY want one or more of Harley in marathon!

Chili:

http://cactuscreekdesign.smugmug.com/galle...499103093_yZY9d

Harley:

http://cactuscreekdesign.smugmug.com/galle...499135378_mmrhK

Hope those links work... if not, go to http://cactuscreekdesign.smugmug.com/Combi...20Horse%20Shows click the Goree farms 2009 and then entry 33 and 35


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 30, 2009)

The photographer was obviously as in love with Harley's mane as we all are!






Those are some great photos. I had to laugh a little though- your expression in some of the pictures with Chili looks a lot like me in the breed ring. Teeth gritted, smile pasted on, having a major discussion with my horse in a voice hopefully too quiet for the judge to hear!





Are you doing any exercises to help them engage their hindquarters more? You've obviously got the marathon and cones part down, I think if Chili got under himself a bit better he'd be completely unstoppable.





Leia

P.S.- It's been awhile since you've seen Kody...can you tell why I think there's a resemblance?





Happ's Schooling Weekend, March 2008











Dressage at the VSE DT-T in Sept. 2008


----------

